# Problème installation Windows 10



## Steive (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Hier j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp mais malheureusement j'ai un gros problème. J'ai un disc dur externe formatée en MS-DOS FAT comme le demande Apple sur le site web.

J'ai téléchargé le fichier ISO de Windows sur le site de Microsoft. Ensuite je l'ai placé sur mon bureau et j'ai donc formaté ma clé de 500Go en MS-DOS FAT. Après je lance Bootcamp, je choisis bien le fichier ISO de Windows 10 et ma clé USB. Je commence donc. Premièrement ça formate ma clé donc jusque là tout va bien. Les fichiers de Windows commencent à se copier sur la clé et là à la moitié, Bootcamp me dit : "
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*

L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.

"

```
Last login: Fri Jan  1 11:29:27 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-raz:~ raz$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *160.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage os                      159.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS os                     +158.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 E26BFEC3-34C3-4D0C-9F61-E89AEABCDE70
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-raz:~ raz$
```

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans le message dans lequel tu t'es immiscé.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

Steive a dit:


> Hier j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp mais malheureusement j'ai un gros problème. J'ai un disc dur externe formatée en MS-DOS FAT comme le demande Apple sur le site web.


Vu la taille de 160 Go de ton disque dur, j'ai une petite idée, surtout celle que c'est mission impossible ! A la base, il faut indiquer si tu veux de l'aide, de commencer par indiquer quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout. Mieux qu'un long discours, une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac serait la bienvenue.

Vu la taille de 160 Go, ton Mac doit-être dans la catégorie collector, c'est-à-dire très vieux. De plus je ne pense pas un seul instant qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso, ni même d'une manière explicite dans son écran de l'utilisation de Windows 10.

Un disque dur est un support USB et non pas une clé. Là aussi, il y a le fait qu'il faut que le formatage soit fait en Table de partition GUID et en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_, mais une simple clé USB 3.0 d'une taille de 8 Go suffit largement. Pour finir, Assistant Boot Camp impose pour les vieux modèles un espace de réservation de 42 Go en sachant qu'il faut laisser à minima 20 Go d'espace libre pour qu’OS X ou macOS fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Steive (1 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

Un MBP 2012 avec un disque dur de 160 Go ! Ce n'est pas celui d'origine... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP649?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR ...comme quoi la taille du disque dur donnait une impression de vieux Mac. Alors quel est donc la marque et référence de ce disque dur à plateaux ou SSD ?

Tu déconnecteras ton disque dur de 500 Go, tu lanceras le Terminal et tu feras un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
df -l
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Janvier 2021)

Je ne suis pas un spéciliste... mais il me smeble que pour windows 10 le disqu doit être en NTFS et pas en MS-Dos FAT


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un spéciliste... mais il me smeble que pour windows 10 le disqu doit être en NTFS et pas en MS-Dos FAT


Avec Assistant Boot Camp tu as tout faux. Par défaut, celui-ci propose une réservation d'une taille en Go pour l'installation d'une version de Windows 7, 8, 8.1 ou 10, mais formatera systématiquement en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ une partition temporaire de la taille réservée avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Ce n'est que sous l'installateur de Windows et dans une fenêtre d'installation précise, qu'il faudra sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis sélectionner l'option Formater qui cette fois-ci fera le formatage en NTFS. Il ne faut jamais faire avant un formatage en NTFS, car ce sera systématiquement un échec.

Et Assistant Boot Camp refusera catégoriquement de faire la moindre installation dans un disque dur USB, ni dans le disque dur interne si ce dernier est partitionné.


----------



## Steive (2 Janvier 2021)

bnjr 

```
Last login: Sat Jan  2 21:15:45 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-raz:~ raz$ df -l
Filesystem 512-blocks      Used Available Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1  310177536 212498776  97166760    69%  704818 4294262461    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-raz:~ raz$
```


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2021)

Steive a dit:


> bnjr


C'est bien, mais pas de réponse à ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Un MBP 2012 avec un disque dur de 160 Go ! Ce n'est pas celui d'origine... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP649?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR ...comme quoi la taille du disque dur donnait une impression de vieux Mac. Alors quel est donc la marque et référence de ce disque dur à plateaux ou SSD ?


... ? Et vu la taille restante, il te reste 47 Go de libres, donc comme je le supposais, c'est mission impossible, car Assistant Boot Camp réclamera a minima 42 Go et comme il faut laisser un espace livre de 20 Go pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, que tu peux oublier d'installer Windows. De plus, il faut utiliser une clé USB 3.0, même si Assistant Boot Camp propose un support USB, donc un disque dur, si ce dernier n'est pas en USB 3.0, ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer. Beaucoup de membres ont essuyé un échec.


----------



## Steive (3 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais pas de réponse à ceci...
> 
> ... ? Et vu la taille restante, il te reste 47 Go de libres, donc comme je le supposais, c'est mission impossible, car Assistant Boot Camp réclamera a minima 42 Go et comme il faut laisser un espace livre de 20 Go pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, que tu peux oublier d'installer Windows. De plus, il faut utiliser une clé USB 3.0, même si Assistant Boot Camp propose un support USB, donc un disque dur, si ce dernier n'est pas en USB 3.0, ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer. Beaucoup de membres ont essuyé un échec.


Merci infiniment pour votre temps pour répondre a votre questions . Pour l'installation de windows j'ai déjà utiliser le logiciel VirtualBox


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2021)

Steive a dit:


> Merci infiniment pour votre temps pour répondre a votre questions .


Est-ce que tu as bien lu et interprété les réponses précédentes ? De plus, tu confirmes avec ta copie écran qu'il ne reste plus que 42,49 Go de libres et c'est donc mission impossible. D'où sort ce disque dur à plateaux de 160 Go ?


----------

